# After Effects Titelbereich



## renard (19. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann man sich in After Effects den "Sicheren Titelbereich" einblenden? Damit ich weiss, wo ich meinen Text positionieren muss, damit er lesbar ist.


----------



## meta_grafix (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

 

Gruß


----------

